# My 1st mod to new machine



## V 45 (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess this is where I would post this ? I have a 7x16 lathe and the plastic handles are very sloppy. So here is my 1st attempt making anything at all with my new lathe.   I had a really hard time using the boring bar. It just made little chips...not too sure how to adjust it. I looked over the net for help. I did drill as large a hole as possible before using the bar. Only needed to remove .012" .. it did turn out nice tho...no slop at all !!


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks for sharing................modifying machines is fun and it makes them more functional 

i bet if you look around on the net you will find a bunch of mods you can do to your lathe.

have fun

chuck


----------



## mgbrv8 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very good work, that's a good way to personalize your machine and truly make it your own.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 22, 2012)

A good first mod to do is install a plastic shield over the apron gears to keep swarf out of the area. You probably already have some in there. Head over to www.mini-lathe.com for details.


----------



## moanaman (Jan 23, 2012)

Recently I fixed a problem with the my little lathe . The carriage hand wheel always seemed to have handle in a position that it was difficult for me to use the crosslide handle. Removed the 4" carriage hand wheel and replaces with a 3" from Honk Kong $9 including post.






Now my fat fingers have plenty of room to operate both hand-wheels a the same time. 

Barry


----------



## V 45 (Jan 23, 2012)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> A good first mod to do is install a plastic shield over the apron gears to keep swarf out of the area. You probably already have some in there. Head over to www.mini-lathe.com for details.



I picked up a piece of plastic today to make the shield...already in the works. I know the handle is not much of a mod...but my 1st !! I'm certain they're will be a lot more. I really enjoy the new machine. It will be decent once I get all the slop out.
 Thanx again


----------

